# Can a non hunter accompany you while hunting?



## Kdog

I looked this up on the DNR web site but could not find a solid answer .I was wondering if a non hunter is aloud to accompany a hunter during turkey season?To video or just tag along to see if they would like to hunt turkeys in the future.

Thanks,
Kdog


----------



## firstflight111

i would call your gw to ask


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Kdog said:


> I looked this up on the DNR web site but could not find a solid answer .I was wondering if a non hunter is aloud to accompany a hunter during turkey season?To video or just tag along to see if they would like to hunt turkeys in the future.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kdog


I was always told that you could go hunting with anyone, but if you carried a gun then you needed a license.
You don't know how many years I was a dog before i finally got a license LOL

Ron


----------



## PapawSmith

I have a non-hunting kid, grandkid, or wife with me most every time I go out. Perfectly legal, but let me warn you...they are almost always a little too noisy.


----------



## Carpn

People can go but they can't assist in the hunt in any way...IE calling, carrying decoys etc...


----------



## M.Magis

Carpn is right. They can&#8217;t assist in ANY way. This could include something as simple as a whisper or hand signals. It would be worth the $20 for the piece of mind. Pushing deer for others during deer season most certainly requires a license.


----------

